# Any riders out there?



## Mountain Biker Dennis (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello from Sintra, I am new to this forum and would like to know if there are any cross country riders interested in forming a group to ride weekends in and around Sintra.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mountain Biker Dennis said:


> Hello from Sintra, I am new to this forum and would like to know if there are any cross country riders interested in forming a group to ride weekends in and around Sintra.


Hi Mountain Biker Dennis

What a great idea but i will be moving to an area to far from Sintra but i do wish you good luck.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mountain Biker Dennis (Jan 26, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Mountain Biker Dennis
> 
> What a great idea but i will be moving to an area to far from Sintra but i do wish you good luck.
> 
> Peterfc 666?


Thanks Peter, maybe we can arrange a few long distance routes then!!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mountain Biker Dennis said:


> Thanks Peter, maybe we can arrange a few long distance routes then!!


Hi Mountain Biker Dennis
If you can arrange that, count me in. What a great idea for a real men cub
:clap2:


----------



## Mountain Biker Dennis (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello John
I think we may have the first ride on Feb14 in Sintra, I will keep you informed.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mountain Biker Dennis said:


> Hello John
> I think we may have the first ride on Feb14 in Sintra, I will keep you informed.


Hi Mountain Biker Dennis
Feb 14 is the Portuguese long carnival weekend. The fiesta stats Friday night the 12 up to the 16, us and a few friends have booked an apartment to see the Loule carnival, so I will have to pass on that one. I would like to know about further meetings. 
Regards


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

John999 said:


> Hi Mountain Biker Dennis
> Feb 14 is the Portuguese long carnival weekend. The fiesta stats Friday night the 12 up to the 16, us and a few friends have booked an apartment to see the Loule carnival, so I will have to pass on that one. I would like to know about further meetings.
> Regards


youre going to dress up ! like....DRAGQUEEN


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

fmarks said:


> youre going to dress up ! like....DRAGQUEEN


No fmarks, drag queen is typical at the Torres Vedras carnival. It is famous for that:tongue1:


----------



## Mountain Biker Dennis (Jan 26, 2010)

No problem John, in view of the nature of the weekend we will re schedule, many thanks, will be in touch. Dennis


----------

